# dog food analysys web site



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone here gotten onto their website lately? I have been trying for days and all I get is a message that the web site is having problems. Please let me know if it is just me or not. Thanks


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just got on right now:
http://dogfoodanalysis.com/

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm getting on fine as well...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I just tried again and I still can't wonder what is wrong on my end?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

This is what I get?








*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

*Most likely causes:*


You are not connected to the Internet.
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.
 *What you can try:*

*







Diagnose Connection Problems *

* More information*

This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost.
The website is temporarily unavailable.
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable.
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section.
*For offline users*

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds 
Click the Favorites Center button







, click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view.
To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages) 
Click Tools







, and then click Work Offline. 
Click the Favorites Center button







, click History, and then click the page you want to view.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What version of IE are you using? go to Help, About.

click this link. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/. Does it work?

Also, clear our your history and temp files from Internet Explorer. See if that helps


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, the website just might not be available from your internet provider. Could be blocked somehow? Very strange... call them up and ask what the deal is!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Katrina, you spelled it wrong in the topic. Are you still spelling it wrong when you try to locate it? I am hoping it is just a simple fix that way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, ha! I didn't eve notice that and I'm usually so anal about spelling! Katrina, that is really a possibility. Try clicking on Ryan's link to see if it works for you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Katrina, you spelled it wrong in the topic. Are you still spelling it wrong when you try to locate it? I am hoping it is just a simple fix that way.


Good eyes!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Katrina, you spelled it wrong in the topic. Are you still spelling it wrong when you try to locate it? I am hoping it is just a simple fix that way.


OOPS I didn't catch that. but I was using a saved link.

I did try Ryan's link and Daniel's still the same thing and it is only with this website. Wonder what gives?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Darn. I was hoping it was as simple at that.


----------

